# Call out on a day I asked for a cover



## coffeeaddict101 (Jan 4, 2021)

The title is pretty self explanatory but I have had a migraine all day today and posted on Kronos that I would like a cover for tomorrow. No one has taken the shift, would it be bad to call out tomorrow if I really need to? I’m seasonal and only have been here for about 2 months, so I don’t know who to call or if it will affect my job.


----------



## james0707 (Jan 4, 2021)

If you are legitimately sick, call out.

Even though you are seasonal, you can call out sick.

How many times have you called out during your two months?  If zero, don't worry about it.

I would wait until tomorrow to see if you are feeling better.


----------



## MrGSTLman (Jan 4, 2021)

From a leadership standpoint call out and cover your derriere.  You shouldn't be coming to work if you're sick especially now.  I agree with @jamitchell1985 that if you haven't made it a regular occurrence since you started then one isn't going to do you in.


----------



## DBZ (Jan 4, 2021)

If you are in your last two weeks, you might be listed as non-rehirable.


----------



## Llamanatee (Jan 5, 2021)

DBZ said:


> If you are in your last two weeks, you might be listed as non-rehirable.


So sad that people can't be sick without worrying about future job prospects.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jan 5, 2021)

People make too big of deal of being labeled "non-rehirable" at Target. There aren't the only retailer in the world.

IMHO I wouldn't never go back to the same company after leaving even on good terms.


----------



## james0707 (Jan 5, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> People make too big of deal of being labeled "non-rehirable" at Target. There aren't the only retailer in the world.
> 
> IMHO I wouldn't never go back to the same company after leaving even on good terms.



First, you never want to burn a bridge if you don't have to.  You never know about the future.  Target is not the only retailer in the world but they are paying higher wages than other retailers for entry level/seasonal work.  $15 per hour is higher than many other retailers including Walmart, Home Depot, Lowes, and probably every retailer located in your local mall.  Also, if you are looking for retail work in the future, you may want to go back to where you are familiar with and know what to expect.

Second, I agree I would never go back to the same company if they fired me or laid me off.  In fact, I would never step foot in their building again or spend one penny with that company again.  If they do not think I am good enough to work there, then my money is definitely not good enough to help support your business.

The exceptions to that are if I chose to leave for another job, if I didn't want to stay after working as a seasonal, or if they had to lay me off due to something out of their control (pandemic forced a business to close or drastically reduce hours/staffing).

If I chose to leave, then I would apply to come back if I needed to.  If I applied to work as a seasonal because I needed some extra money one Christmas, then I would apply to do that again.  If they had to lay me off due to staffing or seniority or a legitimate reason that was unbiased, then I would apply to come back.

Being a prior team member that left on good teams is an advantage when applying in the future.  If you apply elsewhere, your application is one of many that may get looked at, may get chosen for an interview, and may be chosen to be hired.  It is easier to be rehired if you can say you worked there, did well, and point to current employees that worked with you and can provide a reference.


----------



## DBZ (Jan 5, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> People make too big of deal of being labeled "non-rehirable" at Target. There aren't the only retailer in the world.
> 
> IMHO I wouldn't never go back to the same company after leaving even on good terms.



Target is a decent employer. I was seasonal and let go. The avoiding the non-rehirable part was very important to me. After being let go, I returned in March. I've been there a few years now. It's been a good ride for me. Many of the girls I've known to quit (I'm at the front where it is predominantly female) have regretted pulling a stunt like a NCNS on the last day, especially during this pandemic where there have been only so many places hiring. I think we had a 100 applicants for one cashier position, at one point.


----------



## james0707 (Jan 5, 2021)

DBZ said:


> Target is a decent employer. I was seasonal and let go. The avoiding the non-rehirable part was very important to me. After being let go, I returned in March. I've been there a few years now. It's been a good ride for me. Many of the girls I've known to quit (I'm at the front where it is predominantly female) have regretted pulling a stunt like a NCNS on the last day, especially during this pandemic where there have been only so many places hiring. I think we had a 100 applicants for one cashier position, at one point.



Exactly.

You never know what will occur in the future.  In the first twenty years of this century, there was a major terrorist attack in the USA, a massive financial crisis that bankrupted a major financial institution, and a global pandemic that shut down the US economy.

Also, there is no downside to working your shifts, leaving on good terms, and being labeled as rehireable.  If you want to go back, you can.  If you never go back, no problem.

There is a downside to not working your shifts, leaving on bad terms, and being labeled as non-rehireable.  If you want to go back, you can't.  If you never go back, you still can't.


----------

